# Cards



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Has anyone received any cards in the mail? If so, How did you make out......if not, has anyone noticed if they have moved up any lists?


----------



## raedawn (Nov 3, 2003)

I got a card a while ago from Provincetown, but it was only for a permanent intermittent position. I figured I'm pretty happy where I am and I already get enough work so I didn't bother going. 

Nick


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

N/A


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I received a card, signed the list, interviewed, background is done... my lips are sealed about the rest until I know for sure. 8)

-Mike


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I to got a card for one of six full-time positions at the Barnstable PD. I recently had the intake interview and now I'm waiting for the BG investigaztion. I should have an oral interview in March.

'Till then, still chasing the dream!

Good luck to all.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Did u all get these cards recently after this years civil service exam?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I received mine in late November 2003.

-Mike


----------

